# What's the general rule on removing helmets in shops?



## Bechants (7 Mar 2011)

I've just started cycling to work and being new to the whole cycling experience, have not stopped off yet en-route. This might be a stupid question but is there a general rule for removing your bike helmet when going into a shop like Tesco Express? I know motorcyclists have to remove full-face helmets at garages etc, but is is the same for cyclists? Thanks


----------



## the snail (7 Mar 2011)

A gentleman should always remove his hat when indoors!


----------



## Brandane (7 Mar 2011)

Since a cycle helmet doesn't hide your face, I can see no reason why it would be necessary to remove it.

As a motorcyclist too, it really annoys me that SOME petrol stations insist on helmet removal. What purpose does it serve? I have asked that on occassions and the best they can come up with is that it is "for the safety of staff"!! So if I am in to rob the place, am I going to remove my helmet when asked? Errr....

It may sound petty to object but I can assure you that it is not pleasant on a cold wet day, having to remove not only the helmet but also glasses and thermal balaclava (and probably ear-plugs too), just to put the damp items back on again 2 minutes later. Just so that they can see my face. They have already authorized the pump to dispense fuel so the "we need to know you are 16 years old or over" thing doesn't wash either. Would they ask a Muslim women to remove her headdress?


----------



## corshamjim (7 Mar 2011)

+1 Whether it's a baseball cap, a beanie, a hood or a cycle helmet, a gentleman should not wear it indoors.


----------



## Fran143 (7 Mar 2011)

I always remove my helmet before going into shops....more of a comfort thing for me. I always always take of my motorbike helmet when going into garages....normally for the sake of being able to converse with the assistant and because I usually need to use the "facilities" again, dinnae think it'd be comfy with a helmet on.


----------



## Bechants (7 Mar 2011)

Does the 'gentleman' rule apply to ladies too??


----------



## chillyuk (7 Mar 2011)

I used to remove my motorcycle helmet when asked, but the signs never mentioned balaclavas, and this I refused to remove. As I would normally have my fuel at this point it became their problem not mine. I have never had a problem with a cycle helmet.


----------



## Brandane (7 Mar 2011)

[QUOTE 1331126"]
There has actually been a spate of robberies in the UK lately.

And I take my hats off to them as it's almost the perfect crime. You can turn up on the bike wearing a helmet and sunglasses (standard cyclist wear) and no-one will bat an eyelid. From here on in the people involved are holding up the petrol stations with a banana (looking like a gun) in their Gore jacket and them making off with a couple of hundred quid and a box of flapjacks for good measure.

They can then make a good getaway running red lights and cycling the wrong way up one way streets as this is standard cyclist behaviour.

Hope the bastards get caught though - it's cyclists like this that give other cyclists a bad name.

In short OP - take your helmet off people entering into said premises.


[/quote]

All well and good; BUT are would be robbers really going to abandon their plans when asked to remove their helmet and glasses? I think not.......


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (7 Mar 2011)

I agree on the politeness thing, but also I tend to perspire like billy-o for about 2 minutes after stopping cycling, so removing the helmet is beneficial for me too.

A helmet is a good handbasket for one or two light items - another plus for removing it entering a shop

Cap or hood usually comes off too when entering anywhere...it's just one of those automatic things


----------



## buggi (7 Mar 2011)

When you put it like that, yes it's stupid to ask someone to remove their helmet. like you say, it's not gonna make any difference if you're gonna rob the place. 

Safety of staff??? surely it's more unsafe for the staff to see the Robbers face? surely that will only result in them getting killed?


----------



## slowmotion (7 Mar 2011)

Research has shown that, in 63% of robberies, the wearing of helmets and balaclavas carries an increased risk of injury....


----------



## Banjo (8 Mar 2011)

slowmotion said:


> Research has shown that, in 63% of robberies, the wearing of helmets and balaclavas carries an increased risk of injury....



Yeah but in Australia when for health and safety reasons they made it compulsory for robbers to wear helmets they found no decrease in the number or severity of injuries to robbers during robberies.

Queenslands Minister for health said "Since Ned Kelly Australia has a long and proud tradition of helmet wearing during robberies , if foreigners wish to settle here they should adapt to our customs and keep their helmets on".


----------



## asterix (8 Mar 2011)

Just don't wear a helmet then you won't have to worry.

Anyway, WRT hats and indoors, a shop is not 'indoors'. 

[font="""]*



[font="""]When a man removes his hat 

A man should remove his hat upon entering a home, church, office, restaurant or movie theater. There are some exceptions to the “hats off indoors” rule: the hat does not need to be removed in some public buildings (the post office, airport, etc.), on public transportation and at athletic events. A man does not remove his hat in places where he does not seat himself, such as markets, grocery stores or shops. He also should keep his hat on in places through which he is passing, such as the halls and elevators of buildings or standing bars and coffee shops. 

However, if and when he seats himself, he takes off his hat. Also, when a well dressed lady enters the elevator, he briefly removes his hat as a compliment to her. [/font]

Click to expand...

*[/font]


----------



## jugglingphil (8 Mar 2011)

I normally remove helmet and then attach it simply to bike.

It could easily be robbed, but if someone wants me cheap (smelly?!) helmet, they must be desperate! 
Never been stolen yet! I don't have the inconvenience of carrying the helmet everywhere I go.


----------



## Spinney (8 Mar 2011)

Depends what else I have in my hands - if my hands are going to be full with shopping, purse etc, I just leave my helmet on. Never been queried for a cycle helmet although I was in a shop near here once when a motorcyclist (helmet on, hands full) was told he wouldn't be served unless he took his helmet off. He just dumped his groceries on the bench and walked out.


----------



## fossyant (8 Mar 2011)

Deffo take it off - you'll look a right numpty !


----------



## buddha (8 Mar 2011)

Bechants said:


> Does the 'gentleman' rule apply to ladies too??



Yeabut, when you remove your helmet you can do that Hollywood hair swishing thing that biker chick's do.
Or do you have issues with helmet hair?

... safe for work vid BTW ...
[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yo6vGG9oJFs[/media]


----------



## Davidc (8 Mar 2011)

Of course you shouldn't. 

Off the bike you become a pedestrian, and that's really hazardous!

The security person in the bank got very ratty when I walked in forgetting to take mine off some time ago!


----------



## Chris S (8 Mar 2011)

Bike helmets only cover the top of your head, not your face. I don't bother removing mine and nobody has ever said anything.


----------



## snorri (8 Mar 2011)

corshamjim said:


> +1 Whether it's a baseball cap, a beanie, a hood or a cycle helmet, a gentleman should not wear it indoors.


A gentleman wouldn't be wearing any of the aforementioned items of headgear in the first place.


----------



## Moodyman (8 Mar 2011)

I never remove mine. In fact, I've even been into shops with my balaclava on though I lower the opening to below my chin so they can see some of my face.

I also reassure staff that I ain't a robber.


----------



## Norm (8 Mar 2011)

Moodyman said:


> I also reassure staff that I ain't a robber.


I'm sure that helps. 

I dislike the helmet look so much that, if I am wearing it, I whip it off as soon as I get off the bike anyway. It only takes seconds to take it off, unlike the motorbike helmet which, for the reasons given above, I don't remove.

I'm conscious that there might be some pig-headedness in there, as I'm forced to wear a motorbike helmet but the cycling helmet is optional.


----------



## summerdays (8 Mar 2011)

I wear mine in a shop if I'm just nipping in and grabbing some thing... but if I'm going to be any length of time then I'll take it off and put it in my bag, or looped around the straps but it does tend to be easier to knock there. So far nobody has ever asked me to remove my helmet in a shop.


----------



## HLaB (8 Mar 2011)

Like Chris says:



Chris S said:


> Bike helmets only cover the top of your head, not your face.



I don't bother removing mine either and nobody has ever said anything. Besides its always something extra to carry and forget if you do. I could leave it on the bike, I'm not too worried about it getting stolen its coming back to it being vandalised worries me; it seems like a perfect place for some yob to discard their chewing gum, etc.


----------



## Camgreen (8 Mar 2011)

[QUOTE 1331126"]
There has actually been a spate of robberies in the UK lately.

And I take my hats off to them as it's almost the perfect crime. You can turn up on the bike wearing a helmet and sunglasses (standard cyclist wear) and no-one will bat an eyelid. From here on in the people involved are holding up the petrol stations with a banana (looking like a gun) in their Gore jacket and them making off with a couple of hundred quid and *a box of flapjacks for good measure.*

They can then make a good getaway running red lights and cycling the wrong way up one way streets as this is standard cyclist behaviour.

Hope the bastards get caught though - it's cyclists like this that give other cyclists a bad name.

In short OP - take your helmet off people entering into said premises.


[/quote]

The more sophisticated criminal is going for hobnobs these days Lee .... keep up


----------



## ColinJ (8 Mar 2011)

A bald mate always wears a cycle cap to keep his head warm in cold weather, He was absolutely incensed when he was told that he couldn't go into a local pub with it on. They had started with a hoodie ban, but then the hoodies complained that it was unfair to be discriminated against, so the pub owners banned pretty much all headgear. I don't know if it included flat caps, and I bet you they wouldn't dare try and enforce it for religious headgear!

As for cycle helmets. I usually take mine off for stops, but sometimes I forget. I always feel a bit stupid when I realise that I've been sitting in a cafe for 30 minutes with a pair of sunglasses, a bandana and a helmet on!


----------



## Mr Crash (8 Mar 2011)

Brandane said:


> Since a cycle helmet doesn't hide your face, I can see no reason why it would be necessary to remove it.




The camere is usally on the roof so the helmwt would be blocking your face.


----------



## summerdays (8 Mar 2011)

Mr Crash said:


> The camere is usally on the roof so the helmwt would be blocking your face.



But in summer time I could just as easily wander in wearing a hat as I do ... same result.


----------



## SlowerThanASluggishSloth (8 Mar 2011)

fossyant said:


> Deffo take it off - you'll look a right numpty !



+1


----------



## pepecat (11 Jul 2011)

A criminal behaviour?? For wearing a cycle helmet in a shop?? Seriously?

Well, arrest me then.......

If i'm nipping into a petrol station for a bottle of water and the transaction is going to take about a minute, i leave the helmet on, and (more criminal behaviour, no doubt), take my bike into the shop with me as I don't take a lock when i cycle. If there's a queue or i'm going to be a few minutes, I'll take the helmet off.

I'm not a gentleman, but any other place where i might be wearing a hat (usually abroad on holiday) I will remove it whenever i enter a shop / cafe / church / museum / etc / etc....... Tis polite to so do.


----------



## pepecat (11 Jul 2011)

And why would i be wearing a cycle helmet at a petrol station whilst filling up??


----------



## Alembicbassman (11 Jul 2011)

pepecat said:


> And why would i be wearing a cycle helmet at a petrol station whilst filling up??



I bought a 1.5 litres of water and a packet of Jelly Babies from a Total garage in Lincoln, kept hat on. I thought as it is a French company and they love cycling it wouldn't matter.


----------



## slowmotion (11 Jul 2011)

If I'm just nipping into a shop for a minute, I leave my helmet on but undo the chin strap. I'm not sure why. If it's for a longer period, I take it off.


----------



## pepecat (11 Jul 2011)

The post implied 'filling up' as in filling up with petrol....... hence my...um....curiousity as to why i'd be wearing a cycle helmet if it was buying petrol......


----------



## Norm (11 Jul 2011)

pepecat said:


> The post implied 'filling up' as in filling up with petrol....... hence my...um....curiousity as to why i'd be wearing a cycle helmet if it was buying petrol......


As far as I can see, all the posts referring to filling up have also mentioned "motorcycle helmets". Much of the thread has been a compare & contrast between the two, something which was mentioned in the OP.


----------



## lulubel (11 Jul 2011)

slowmotion said:


> If I'm just nipping into a shop for a minute, I leave my helmet on but undo the chin strap. I'm not sure why.



I do exactly the same. Quite strange really ....


----------



## pepecat (11 Jul 2011)

How odd..... the post earlier from BE_NICE has been removed......


----------



## E11a (11 Jul 2011)

I take my helmet off when going into a shop because I feel uncomfortable keeping it on. It doubles as a shopping basket too


----------



## sabian92 (11 Jul 2011)

I saw a woman in Nottingham the other day go into the Waitrose in the city centre with her lid on and people didn't seem to care. I personally take mine off unless I'm riding but that's just because when I stop I sweat like a dyslexic on countdown if not.


----------



## Alembicbassman (12 Jul 2011)

Nottingham has a Waitrose ! - Things must be looking good ooop North


----------



## sabian92 (12 Jul 2011)

Indeed it does - it's full of snotty bastards though. I had a can of coke and the bus was about to turn up, explained it to the woman in front of me who had a trolley full, and just looked down her nose at me as if I'd just asked her to stick her hands down my shorts or something.

Joke's on her though - her card was rejected!


----------



## Bicycle (12 Jul 2011)

In the good old days I was arrested indoors and the uniformed policeman put his hat on prior to reading me my rights.

I don't know if that's still a rule, as that was my only UK arrest.

The arrest was for stealing a motorcycle (proved it was mine so no charge).

Sadly, the convictions were for disqualification by virtue of age and no insurance.... I had no proof to save me on those...

But I still think it's sweet that he had to put his hat on to arrest me.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (12 Jul 2011)

I do it without thinking about it. I wouldn't wear a hat indoors so off comes the helmet when I enter a shop.


----------



## hybrid_plonker (12 Jul 2011)

what's the ruling on lycra shorts inside Waitrose ? Especially the fluorescent ones? Saw a pair recently but they were in Tesco Express so seemed OK


----------



## Oxo (12 Jul 2011)

hybrid_plonker said:


> what's the ruling on lycra shorts inside Waitrose ? Especially the fluorescent ones? Saw a pair recently but they were in Tesco Express so seemed OK




I take my hat off to one and all, but draw the line at removing my lycra Waitrose!


----------



## Alembicbassman (12 Jul 2011)

Bicycle said:


> In the good old days I was arrested indoors and the uniformed policeman put his hat on prior to reading me my rights.
> 
> I don't know if that's still a rule, as that was my only UK arrest.
> 
> ...




I think they have to Tazer you before arrest now, they can take their hats off though


----------



## Jezston (13 Jul 2011)

Alembicbassman said:


> Nottingham has a Waitrose ! - Things must be looking good ooop North



They're building a big one too apparently, hopefully they'll be lending out their little bike trolleys to customers like they do in other stores too. Be great compared to the backpack for carrying a load of shopping back from Sainsbury's err Waitrose.

Also Nottingham is NOT 'up north'. Midlands.


----------



## Norm (13 Jul 2011)

I always find it amusing that there isn't a Waitrose in Bracknell, where they're based. 

Although that'll be changing in about 12 months.


----------



## mightyquin (13 Jul 2011)

We have a Waitrose in Croydon now. It's less a supermarket and more an 'attraction' for the local chavs, who can look around at all the stuff that posh people eat. "Bread with olives in it, the dirty ba.........ds, in Croydon!"


----------



## Randombiker9 (27 Oct 2017)

Noticed my corner shop says no helmets allowed picture of motorbike helmet and Red Sign that says no by it. I’ve assumed it’s always been just for motorbike/moped riders as their sort of helmet covers part of your face so for if someone criminal was going to steal something due to this it would be harder for police to recognise the thief if they kept there helmet on. I assume bike helmets are fine as they only cover top of head unless there full face but I guess the rule applies to full face helmet cyclists too for same reason but don’t know as no one wears a full face helmet on the road when cycling unless there a young kid.


----------



## Randombiker9 (27 Oct 2017)

Norm said:


> I always find it amusing that there isn't a Waitrose in Bracknell, where they're based.
> 
> Although that'll be changing in about 12 months.


Are you sure as I’ve seen Waitrose in Bracknell


----------



## Alien8 (28 Oct 2017)

Randombiker9 said:


> Are you sure as I’ve seen Waitrose in Bracknell



Well you are posting in a six-year old thread - perhaps that might explain it?


----------



## Randombiker9 (28 Oct 2017)

Alien8 said:


> Well you are posting in a six-year old thread - perhaps that might explain it?


Yeah i know i realised that my mistake


----------

